# custom amp build



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

so i blew up my old Jordan 10 speaker and wanted to put in a bigger speaker. but it wouldn't fit so i am turning this 10watt combo into an stack . we are using pine for wood ,an cherry stain and gloss finish.
I'm going to use 2x12 celetion greenback speakers. 

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sorry forgot pictures












































proud boogie owner


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow great project!

I can't wait to see it finished

Nathan


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Have you tried cleaning the camera lens on your phone? Your pictures always look like they have been taken thru the bottom of a beer bottle.

Nice job on the cabinet. It will look nice when finished.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Looking very good so far!...Congrats!

Please keep us updated with more pics.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

wen i get more cash i will im thinking 2x12 or 1x15 cab 

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

GWN! said:


> Have you tried cleaning the camera lens on your phone? Your pictures always look like they have been taken thru the bottom of a beer bottle.
> 
> Nice job on the cabinet. It will look nice when finished.


lol i just got the broken camera part fixed is this better









proud boogie owner


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I managed to restore the camara lens of my phone (mostly) with headlight lens restorer from canadian tire.
It's fine sandpaper and polishing compound.

It actually made a huge difference

Nathan


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

i had no lince

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

nnieman said:


> I managed to restore the camara lens of my phone (mostly) with headlight lens restorer from canadian tire.
> It's fine sandpaper and polishing compound.
> 
> It actually made a huge difference
> ...












proud boogie owner


----------

